# Einsteiger BMX bis 300 (350) gesucht



## |Energizer| (9. Juli 2006)

Moin,



ja, ich habe in letzter Zeit Ã¶fters mit meinem MTB Wheelies und BunnyHops gemacht, weshalb ich mir jetzt mal nen BMX kaufen will um SrpÃ¼nge etc. zu machen, damit mein MTB nicht noch kaputt geht.


Also sehr viel kann ich noch nicht. Gleichgewicht einigermaÃen halten, sodass es fÃ¼r nen 5 Meter Wheeli langt kann ich, viel mehr aber auch nicht.

Nunja, wenn ich mich so einschÃ¤tze, benÃ¶tige ich ein Street BMX. Selten werde ich mal im Wald fahren, woanders wohl kaum.


Und nun meine Frage:
*Welches (Street-) BMX empfiehlt Ihr mir bis zu 300â¬?*
350â¬ wÃ¤ren auch noch ok, dann wÃ¤re aber Schluss 



GruÃ und nen schÃ¶nes Wochenende


----------



## Domas (9. Juli 2006)

kann dir nen gerademal 4 monate altes, wenig gefahrenes WTP addict 06 anbieten!  mit neuem HR reifen, kette und kettenspanner! Noch alles TOP in schuss! kannst mich ja bei interesse ma anreden!

wird hier im forum auch immer wieder empfohlen! ich kann auch nix dagegen sagen, nur meine handgelenke vielleicht ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## |Energizer| (9. Juli 2006)

ähmm...eigentlich wollte ich erstmal eine Kaufberatung, bevor ich mir Angebote reinhole...


Also wäre ersteinmal ganz nett, wenn nen paar Leute hier Empfehlungen aussprechen würden, nachden ich mich dann richten kann.

Dann komm ich auf das Angebot von dir, Horst, und von Pesling (der hat mir ne PN geschrieben) drauf zurück.


----------



## Misanthrop (9. Juli 2006)

addict oder eastern Element
is die einzige wahl für niedrigpreis kompletträders


----------



## SKa-W (9. Juli 2006)

DK 6 Pack 

gibts auf www.bmx-parts.de

Sollen auch ziemlich gut sein und beliebte anfänger bikes in den USA sein


----------



## [email protected] (10. Juli 2006)

ich wär auch fürs addict oder eben eastern element


----------



## Son (10. Juli 2006)

Addict


----------



## derFisch (10. Juli 2006)

mainstream!


----------



## Flatpro (10. Juli 2006)

is schon schwer die boardsuche mal n bisschen zu bequemen


----------



## da_master (12. Juli 2006)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=98758 guck hier mal nach !!
es wollenm alle ne extra wurst haben !! sei doch ned so faul und guck doch mal ob es nicht threads gibt , wo diese themen bereits besprochen wurden !!!!!!!


----------



## jimbim (12. Juli 2006)

addict


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## I bins d i bins (12. Juli 2006)

element


----------



## SIDDHARTHA (12. Juli 2006)

1. Das Thema wurde schon durchgekaut
2. wie groß bist du? Die meisten BMX Räder für EInsteiger haben sehr kurze Oberrohre
3. 400 werden dir viele schreiben ist Minimum
4. Ich versuch mal in den nächten Tagen nen Eisteigerthread zu konstruieren mit Einsteigerbikes denn die Threads häufen sich.


----------



## BruteX23 (18. Juli 2006)

vergiss dabei auch bitte das Federal Foundation nicht!
Als stolzer besitzer kann ich sagen, dass es sehr gute hält, beim Streeten und Dirten. Das Gewicht ist gut, und der Rahmen gefällt mir von der Geometrie her trotz der nur 20,0" tt sehr gut.

@Threadersteller:
deine Wahl: -WTP Addict (450)
                 -Eastern-Bikes Element (400) selbst gefahren, guter Eindruck
                 -Federal Foundation (450) selbst gefahren, sehr guter Eindruck


----------



## vollepullebmx (18. Juli 2006)

BruteX23 schrieb:
			
		

> vergiss dabei auch bitte das Federal Foundation nicht!
> Als stolzer besitzer kann ich sagen, dass es sehr gute hÃ¤lt, beim Streeten und Dirten. Das Gewicht ist gut, und der Rahmen gefÃ¤llt mir von der Geometrie her trotz der nur 20,0" tt sehr gut.
> 
> @Threadersteller:
> ...



wenn Du schon bei 450 ocken bist dann nimm gleich das Eastern jane fÃ¼r 499 euro das ist ungeschlagen fÃ¼rs Geld


----------



## oxoxo (20. Juli 2006)

Alone, günstiger und besser kenn ich nicht.

http://www.lauterbach.ch/default.aspx?url=shop&modul=shopmodule&type=content&id=399

Alone ist aus UK, hat ein sehr gutes Team. Alone entstammt aus dem Odyssey Umfeld. 
http://www.thepaddedcell.co.uk/alone/news.html


----------



## DHJack (21. Juli 2006)

Also da ich kein neues Thema machen wollte halt einfach ma hier dazu:

Was würdet ihr sagen ist das für ein Rahmenmaterial? Die rohre sehen ja recht dick aus!

Is nen älteres Felt Ethic

Edit: da vergess ich doch das foto!!! :-o


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SIDDHARTHA (21. Juli 2006)

hiten


----------



## BruteX23 (23. Juli 2006)

wenn man so ein Felt hochhebt meint man es waere aus Blei 
achso, wenn du guenstig wegkommen willst halte nach solchen Leuten ausschau, die sich ein gutes Einsteigerbike wie Addict, Element, Federal Foundation gekauft haben, und dann nach drei mal fahren R[ckenschmeryen gekommen haben, oder merken, dass es ihnen kein spass macht, oder sie keine zeit dafuer haben usw... da kannste oft schnaeppchen machen.


----------



## Domas (23. Juli 2006)

http://www.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=20209


----------



## BruteX23 (31. Juli 2006)

h0r57 schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=20209


lol genau sowas hab ich gemeint, da muss man gut verhandeln und dann vll zugreifen!


----------



## Filmriss51 (1. August 2006)

Hallo, ich suche auch den Einstieg und hab ne Frage...
Die FAQ habe ich natürlich schon durch, tendiere zu nem Addict oder nem Element, wird hier ja auch überall empfohlen.
Da ich jedoch gerne Geld spare und mein Händler zurzeit ein neues Eastern Bikes Metalhead für 250 Euronen in der Auslage hat, welches in beliebigen Internetshops erst ab 350 zu haben ist.... was ist dazu zu sagen?

Gruss,
Peter


----------



## sPuTn!k (1. August 2006)

der rahmen is halt hiten und kein cromo kommz drauf an was de damit vorhast aber für 250 is es ok da kannst dann immer noch was nachkaufen


----------

